# Feedback Ausgabe 10/2008



## Vln_Thomas (30. August 2008)

Sooo, heute morgen ist meine Ausgabe auch per Post gekommen.


Eben schon einmal ein bisschen eingelesen und die Zeitung etwas überflogen.

Die Themen sind wirklich sehr interessant. 


BTW: Besonders interessiert war ich natürlich an der Doppelseite mit den Lesertests zu den Aeneon XTune DDR3. Gefällt mir super


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Wie jetzt? In der 09er-Ausgabe ist der DDR3-Test? 
Kannste mir mal die Seite sagen - ich hab da nix gefunden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## killer89 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Ich glaub der Kollege meint die neue Ausgabe  die am nächsten Mittwoch kommen soll 
also bitte nicht zu viel verraten  

MfG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Oha, dann ist die Formulierung ungünstig gewählt. 

Dann freu ich mich doch schon mal. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## killer89 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Bin mir halt nich sicher, aber vom Datum passts  ich war ja auhc mal Abonnent  und wenn er die heut morgen bekommen hat....

MfG


----------



## Player007 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Ich sorge ma für Klarheit:
Der DDR3 Lesertest ist in Ausgabe 10/08, also in der neuen 
Eben grad angekommen 

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Ey stimmt, war heut nich zuhause, als ich das hier gesehen hab  bin ich gleich zum Briefkasten gesprinntet^^ 

Man der Monat ging ja wieder schnell rum


----------



## killer89 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Ihr Säcke! Will auch haben... muss wohl mal wieder n Abo bestellen 

MfG

Edit: bitte nix mehr verraten!!! ich hab mich sonst auch immer zurückgehalten


----------



## nobbi77 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008*

Klasse Heft, aber:
- Grafikkartentest RV 770 im Kreuzfeuer...Grafikkartenmischmasch bei den Spieleframes: mal ist die 8800gt dabei, mal nicht.
- 4870 X2: Wo ist der Vergleich mit gängigen oder günstigen Cf oder SLI Systemen? Sie soll ja auch umrüster ansprechen und nicht nur totale FPS-Jäger.. Ich selbst habe ein triple CF-System aus 3870X2 und 3870, ein SLI-Gespann aus 2 8800GS und eins aus 2 8800 GT, da würde mich die Konkurrenz doch sehr erfreuen, besonders, da die Anschaffungspreise sehr unterschiedlich sind...Habe ich noch konkurrenzfähige Systeme oder schon altes Eisen?
Das ist auch momentan mein Hauptproblem, wo bleiben die Auf/Umrüster?
Eure Artikel sind für Neuanschaffungen sehr gut, aber mittlerweile vergesst ihr diejenigen, die vor einem oder 1,5 Jahren nach euren Tips Systeme gebaut haben 
Was taugt ein P945, P965; P975,P35, X38-Board oder RD 600 Intel Edition noch gegen ein P 45 im CF oder single?
Nforce 4 Intel/ 590SLI Intel/650/680 gegen 750oder 780/790? Schliesslich sind nicht alle Boards soooo toll gegen die alten, bei AMD sieht es ja ähnlich aus. Ich vermisse euren früher so kritischen Blick, klar, ihr seid auf Herstellermuster angewiesen, aber gleich ihre Werbeabteilung verstärken...
OK, es laufen nicht alle Yorkfields oder Penryns, aber der q6600 ist momentan das absolute Schnäppchen und sicherlich eine gute Alternative auf einem o.g. Chipsatz und bringt für weinig Geld sicherlich auch noch Schub nach vorne, wenn das "alte" Board das mitmacht und so könnte man die Hersteller sicherlich auch dazu bewegen, nicht nur Papier-Neuerungen zu bringen (PCIe 2.0), sondern wirkliche Leistungsschübe!
Bringt doch mal ein Schnäppchensystem aus Q6600, 975 CF-Board und 2 3870 X2 als CF-X gegen nen q 9300 auf p 45 mit HD 4870 oder 2 4850, das würde bei den momentanen Hrdwarepreisen sehr interessant sein und mal mehr Klarheit in den Aufrüstwahn bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (1. September 2008)

[Mod: Beiträge in neuen Thread verschoben]


----------



## Lee (1. September 2008)

Habe ein paar Fehler gefunden, ich habe abere gerade nur einen in Erinnerung und zwar habt ihr im Inhaltsverzeichnis nen AMD 790GX als Nforce 790GX ausgegeben. 

Ansonsten Top Ausgabe und das obwohl ihr im GC Stress wart.


----------



## nobbi77 (1. September 2008)

Schade, dass der Hardwareindex ausgefallen ist...Wurde zwar angekündigt, aber ist richtig schade, es fehlt richtig was


----------



## tibu (3. September 2008)

Ich möchte mal was zur DVD loswerden.

Mir gefällt sie immer besser. Die neue Aufmachung wirkt professioneller.

Aber eines stört mich:
Die extrem schwankende Lautstärke der einzelnen Beiträge.
Beim Anno Interview hab ich aufdrehen müssen, um beim nächsten Beitrag beihnahe an ein Erdbeben zu glauben.

Könntet ihr daran noch etwas "feilen"?

Ps: Mit Erdbeben meinte ich, das der Beitrag deutlich leiser, aber mächtig Basslastig ist.
Wer ein Teufel System hat, weiß, was ich mit Erdbeben meine.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2008)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Hardwareindex ausgefallen ist...Wurde zwar angekündigt, aber ist richtig schade, es fehlt richtig was



Ja, finden wir auch. Aber wir mussten quasi in der letzten Abgabewoche parallel zur Games-Convention, auf der die halbe Redaktion teils mehrere Tage verbrachte noch sehr viele Dinge umstellen und neu machen. Irgendwas musste aus Zeitgründen hinten rausfallen - leider war es der HW-Index.

Nächste Ausgabe isser wieder da, versprochen*. 

*der übliche Disclaimer: Sofern wir nicht von der Sintflut weggespült, alle plötzlich versterben oder die Chefredaktion etwas anderes plant.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis zur nächsten Ausgabe. ich habe keinen Kauf nach dem Index bereut danke für diese wichtige Orientierung! wo soll man sonst nachgucken wenn nicht im PCGH/PCGHX


----------



## kmf (3. September 2008)

Sehr schöner Tipp - HDD-Entkopplung. 

Ähm... falls ihr noch weitere Fahrradschläuche benötigt, ich hab jede Menge davon. Teils mit recht vielen Flicken.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (3. September 2008)

Moin mir gefällt diese Ausgabe auch super ( Habe nen extended 1  jahres abo.) Auf der DVD ist ja so ein PCGH Lexikon wo die ganzen Abkürzungen erklärt werden und da gibt es ja 3 Seiten. Wenn ich da auf die 2 und 3 Seite klicke steht da nix. Warum?? Ich öffne die Datei mit dem internet explorer.

mfg


----------



## jaytech (3. September 2008)

Finde die Ausgabe sehr gut und mir gefällt vor allem, dass ihr auf die Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen der Lesre eingegangen seid!

Aso, das neue Werungssystem ist auch klasse geworden!


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

Ich finde den Festplattentest, endlich mal Zahlen zum Vergleichen zwischen normalen SATA-HDDs und SSDs.
Suche imo sowieso ne neue HDD ^^

Gruß


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

Das How-to für HDD-Entkopplung war sehr fein was ich mehr eben angeguckt hab, vorhin wollt ich meine HDD mit Gummibändern entkoppeln jetz hab ich was besseres. Sonst mal wieder ne sehr gute Ausgabe mit schön vielen Tests weiter so


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

Schade, dass ihr keine Emulatoren auf die DVD gepackt habt...
Warum habt ihr das nicht getan??

Rechtliche Bedenken??


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. September 2008)

Hallo,
uns fehlten die Freigaben der Hersteller.

Marco


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. September 2008)

Naja, das macht eine 'echte' Retroausgabe irgendwie nicht so ganz Sinnvoll, wenn man zumindest ein paar Emulatoren auf den Datenträger pressen kann.

Hab mir irgendwie mehr Daten auf DVD erhofft, gerade was ältere Games betrifft...


----------



## Henner (22. September 2008)

Die Emulatoren sind nicht groß und leicht im Netz zu finden. Viel schwieriger ist es, legal an Spiele-ROMs zu gelangen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die Emulatoren sind nicht groß und leicht im Netz zu finden. Viel schwieriger ist es, legal an Spiele-ROMs zu gelangen.



Das ist genauso doof wie das Bios legal für den PSX2 Emulator zu bekommen. 
Man hat ja eigentlich garkeine andere Möglichkeit als über das Internet an das Bios zukommen.


----------



## TrippleA (22. September 2008)

Hallo an alle! Ich habe mein aktuelle Ausgabe 10/08 schon weggeworfen (bin Abonnent), würde aber gerne wissen, wann die nächste Ausgabe erscheint.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2008)

TrippleA schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Ich habe mein aktuelle Ausgabe 10/08 schon weggeworfen (bin Abonnent), würde aber gerne wissen, wann die nächste Ausgabe erscheint.




WAAAS???? 

DU WIRFST SIE WEG       


Auf ihn jungs!


----------



## Henner (23. September 2008)

Wer sie schon auswendig kann, darf sie auch wegwerfen 
Die Ausgabe 11/08 erscheint am 1. Oktober. Als Abonnent bekommst Du sie wahrscheinlich ein bisschen früher.


----------



## TrippleA (23. September 2008)

Hallo, danke Henner. Plane zur Zeit ein neues System und hätte da die Marktübersicht gebraucht, aber da die neue Ausgabe eh in knapp ner Woche erscheint, kann ich auf jeden Fall noch warten. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Zeitschriften wegwerfe, wenn ich sie durchgelesen habe. Bin halt kein Sammler.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. September 2008)

An sich gibt es nichts nennenswertes, was an der 10/08 zu bemängeln wäre. Der Aufbau ist gut, die Artikel sind wunderbar heraus gepickt.

Extreme Luftkühlung? Mehr von solchen gewagten Experimenten. Das Video davon war auch zu göttlich


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

Naja, ich hätte da was.
In dem Artikel über x86 CPUs, die Tabelle mit der Anzahl x86 Instruktionen, die die Prozessoren haben.

Da sind nur Intels drin, ein paar AMDs wären hier nicht schlecht gewesen, ev. gar ein paar Cyrix...


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

Ich finde die Ausgabe wie gewohnt einfach gut und informative ,zur Zeit bringt PCGH nur gute Ausgaben....
WEITER SO!


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausgabe wie gewohnt einfach gut und informative ,zur Zeit bringt PCGH nur gute Ausgaben....
> WEITER SO!



Dem stimme ich voll zu ma wieder eine komplett gelungene Ausgabe

Ich wünsche mir nur, dass wieder alle Einkaufsführer im Magazin sind


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2008)

ja die sind sehr nützlich


----------

